# H60v2 + 3770K + ASROCK Z77Extreme4: Tests + Hilfe



## Kotor (3. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,

habe eine Corsair H60v2 zum Testen bekommen ... wenn mir gefällt, bleibt sie meine. 
Nach Einbau war ich jedoch etwas geschockt bez. den Temperaturen.


Hier mal 2 Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Davor war ein Alpenföhn Brocken 1 mit 2 Alpenföhn-Lüftern folgendermaßen verbaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Temp IDLE: 36°C
Temp LAST: 79°C 


Hier die getesteten Optionen zur Kompaktwasserkühlung:

H60v2 #1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Temp IDLE: 45°C
Temp LAST: 95°C 


H60v2 #2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Vordere Lüfter am Gehäuse hätten vlt. umgedreht werden sollen. egal ich wollte nur einen Unterschied zu #1  ...den habe ich nicht bekommen.

Temp IDLE: 45°C
Temp LAST: 95°C 



Die Pumpe läuft 12V direkt am Netzteil 
Die 2 Lüfter am Radiator laufen 1000-1500rpm
Pumpe am Mainboard angeschlossen (3pin)  bringt ebenfall keine Änderung. 

Gibt es ähnliche, schlechte Erfahrungswerte ? 

Mein letzter Test wäre die Pumpe nochmals abzumontieren und zu schauen ob sie auch wirklich aufsitzt. 
Generell sitzt sie bombenfest und liegt meiner Meinung nach auf. 
Wärmeleitpaste wird in diesem Zuge ebenfalls erneuert (derzeit original Wärmeleitpad H60)

Weiter Infos -> siehe Signatur. 

Zimmertemp ist inwzischen bei ca. 27°C  ...weil der PC läuft 


UPDATE1:

H60 Pumpe demontiert und siehe da .... CPU ist nur zu 3/4 mit Wärmeleitpaste bedeckt. 
Brauche höheren Anpressdruck - beigelegte Beilagscheiben passen nicht auf die Mainboard-Rückseite. 
Ein paar Plastik-Beilagscheiben und das ganze sollte funktionieren - hoffentlich !

UPDATE2:

neue Temps mit richtigen Anpressdruck

Temp IDLE: 35°C
Temp LAST: 68°C 

... in der Kongiruation H60v2 #1



EDIT+Fazit : "Danke im voraus für jeden Tipp" - hat sich eigentlich alles geklärt. 

Leistung H60v2 könnte besser sein. Unter Last auf jeden Fall besser, aber nur knapp besser als Brocken 1 mit 2 langsam-drehenden Lüftern.  
H60 Radiator wurde mit einem AlpenFöhn Standard 120mm Lüfter erweitert. 
Ohne Lüfter-Erweiterung   wäre die H60v2 glatt durchgefallen. 

Lautstärke ist kaum, aber dennoch leiser geworden.

kotor


----------

